# 1967 Goat wont idel



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

I took my 67 GTO out of mothballs this summer after a few years and the 3 carbs were all gummed up, I rebuilt them but the car wont idle now. The set up idels only on the middle carb until you put the pedal to the metal. Car runs great but as soon as you come to a stop sign it stalls. There are two adjustment screws on the middle carb only (Rochester 2 bbl) Could I have done something wrong when I rebuilt it ? It starts great and runs great but will not idle, the adjustment screws dont seem to do anything when I turn them in or out , the car also is running rich by the smell. Thanks in advance

Dino


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

If the mixture screws dont change when turned the passages could be blocked.This could be gummed up or incorrect gaskets.Take the screw out and swray cleaner w/straw on nozzel and you should get ceaner out of small hole below throttle blade.If so the blockage is above so you will have to take carb back apart.You should soak it in cleaner and be able to spray through all passages with cleaner/compessed air.That varnish is tough stuff.


----------

